# What plow to put on my 2012 GMC 2500HD



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

So I traded in my diesel 2009 GMC 2500HD with a 9tf fisher X-Blade and got a new 2012 2500HD diesel. My question to you all is should I put the 9.5ft or 8.5ft Fisher V-Plow? 90% of my plowing is parking lots and only 4 driveways and they are all open and I had no problem with the 9ft plow before with those driveways . The one thing I dont want to have to do is with my last truck I had to put a ready lift in the front because the plow maxed out the front end. I know now I have a 6000lbs front end but I really dont want the truck to sag a bunch because of the plow and I dont want to have to do anything again like a ready lift again. So what are your thoughts? What are you running or seeing with the 2011 - 2012 2500HD?

Thanks for taking your time to read and respond to this.
Darin


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

What is the weight difference between the 8.5 and 9.5? If it is only a 100 or so bigger is always better.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wideout or comparable?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=125549


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm running a straight 8' Hiniker for 2 reasons I know the dealer and I didnt have to cut anything on my lower front end


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

i got a 2011 chev 2500 and put 8'6" mvp on


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

boss 9'2 no questions asked!


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

have a 2011 3500hd single rear wheel crewcab 8ft bed 18inch wheels installed a boss v 9'2"
very little drop in front end and no need for a readylift, torsion bar crank or bigger tires.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a #1000 XLS front end only drops 7/8" when raised with No adjustments or suspension aids .


----------

